# Le Désespéré for SQ



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Finale 2012 playback and score.

Inspired by paiting of the same title by Gustave Courbet. Not finished. Transition to faster part starting at 0:30 too simple, I know. Fast middle section to improve, I know. Piece being worth of time and effort to improve and finish - this I don't know.

Link to sound:

__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fszkyelet0r

Score in attachement (some harmony is not splitted between staves yet, of course I know viola can't play chords like this).


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Try to split half the chord of the viola with second violin. The bottom 2 with Viola and upper note with violin II. Might seem not seem a problem for me.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

The midi sounds horrific, dont you have a better sound platform?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aramis, you can use a better sound platform like VSL or any other that has more of a real approach. In this case if you like a lot of classical sounds, go for VSL (Best VST in the market). You can approach a very realistic score with it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have better sound software and wouldn't pay for something like VSL. If I'm to pay considerable amount of money for realisation of my music, it would be for real musicians. I know that finale playback (it's not MIDI, it's something called Garritan Instruments for Finale) is quite bad, but it's not to sit down and enjoy listening like it would be Emerson Quartet's new CD, it's just for demonstration.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I don't have better sound software and wouldn't pay for something like VSL. If I'm to pay considerable amount of money for realisation of my music, it would be for real musicians. I know that finale playback (it's not MIDI, it's something called Garritan Instruments for Finale) is quite bad, but it's not to sit down and enjoy listening like it would be Emerson Quartet's new CD, it's just for demonstration.


I understand you completely, but midi is really bad for orchestra mockups. They don't sound really close to the real thing by any means... but I really hope to hear this song played by real musicians because it has a lot of potential.


----------

